# Joke I heard



## BBFDMedic28 (Oct 31, 2007)

I heard this today and found it funny and in some cases true.

What is the difference between God and a paramedic? 
God does not think he is a Paramedic!


----------



## rmellish (Oct 31, 2007)

I like the slightly different punchline..."God doesn't walk around calling himself a paramedic."


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Oct 31, 2007)

*Aaaannnnnndddd....*

If a Thumper could drive and read a map most basics would be out of a job.


----------



## rmellish (Oct 31, 2007)

nice...haven't heard that one before


----------



## Guardian (Oct 31, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> If a Thumper could drive and read a map most basics would be out of a job.



Where I am, I do all the map reading and give all the directions.  So make that just drive and thump for me.


----------



## medicdan (Nov 1, 2007)

A slightly different punchline:


BBFDMedic28 said:


> What is the difference between God and a paramedic?


God doesn't intubate.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 1, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> If a Thumper could drive and read a map most basics would be out of a job.



Ask some people here, and they'll probably tell you basics can't do those either.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 1, 2007)

rmellish said:


> I like the slightly different punchline..."God doesn't walk around calling himself a paramedic."



Its the wrong punchline.  Paramedics don't walk or lift.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 1, 2007)

This thread is going nowhere fast...


----------



## Guardian (Nov 2, 2007)

Guardian said:


> Where I am, I do all the map reading and give all the directions.  So make that just drive and thump for me.



come to think of it, we have autopulses, so make that just drive.



I'm only kidding of course, but when you knock me, I'm going to knock you right back.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow! Thats awesome.


----------



## Aileana (Nov 2, 2007)

another one to throw in (sorry, couldn't help myself )  

what's the difference between a porcupine and an ALS Rig? 

The porcupine has all the pricks on the outside... 

(note: all the ACP's I've worked with have been awesome, but still find the joke amusing)


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Nov 2, 2007)

*poke, poke, poke...*

The definition of a "basic" - an individual who could be locked naked in a small room with two titanium ball bearings, in fifteen minutes he will have broken one and lost the other.

My wife says I enjoy poking the monkeys through the bars of the cage. I do remember to duck because they fling poo.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 2, 2007)

And that's enough of this thread.


----------

